# Chops!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man this was off the hook tonite. My Daughter cooked Stuffed Pork Chops and a Tomato and Goat Cheese Tart!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I love Goat cheese!


----------

